# GSM Unlocking this phone...



## tweenprincess (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to unlock this phone for Straighttalk use. I have rooted it fine, but am not able to use galaxy s unlock app with busybox to gsm unlock. Always says busybox problem. Also, Can not seem to get fastboot to work in ADB for unlocking that way. Does anyone have advice as to how I can get this phone GSM unlocked for Straighttalk??


----------

